
Show HN: Jobs for Voice - voicefirst
https://jobsforvoice.com
======
voicefirst
Discover and apply for all jobs in the Voice User Interface space.

If Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Apple Siri or Samsung Bixby are your thing,
then this site is for you.

